# Indiana Jones Monkey Brain Cake



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I couldn't watch the whole thing because she was too !*(&^$ cheerful. I'm also not a fan of fondant. My boys thought it was awesome though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She makes it look so easy

I'm with the boys on this - pretty awesome cake.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like its way too long to make.


----------

